
Is There Facebook After Zuck? - rustcharm
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/07/is-there-facebook-after-zuck
======
jagipson
I would guess that Facebook couldn't exist without Zuck - not in its current
form. He doesn't seem to be afraid of "breaking things." Given the current
(even after the recent drop) value of FB, I don't see a line of CEO types at
the door who are willing to apply so much daring.

~~~
Finnucane
He also doesn’t seem to care very much if the things he breaks get fixed.

